# Stock list



## Santaclaws (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok I have been reading the articles I am going to set up 30 gal tank fish only as this will be my first salt tank would this work together
2 Dwarf zebra hermit crabs 2 banded coral shrimp Pair of clowns easy ones not sure which ones I want yet. 2 Blennys different color and I was wondering if there is a small Sea Star thats is easy. would this be to much. Do I need snails.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Santaclaws said:


> Ok I have been reading the articles I am going to set up 30 gal tank fish only as this will be my first salt tank would this work together
> 2 Dwarf zebra hermit crabs 2 banded coral shrimp Pair of clowns easy ones not sure which ones I want yet. 2 Blennys different color and I was wondering if there is a small Sea Star thats is easy. would this be to much. Do I need snails.


 One Banded Shrimp, unless its a proven pair. They'll kill each other if they are not.
You could have quite a few hermit crabs and snails. Pair of clowns as long as they are not Maroon clowns, as these guys get pretty big. Chocolate Chip Star Fish.


----------



## Santaclaws (Sep 20, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> One Banded Shrimp, unless its a proven pair. They'll kill each other if they are not.
> You could have quite a few hermit crabs and snails. Pair of clowns as long as they are not Maroon clowns, as these guys get pretty big. Chocolate Chip Star Fish.


Are Blennys out and can you put in differnt types of shrimp or just one shrimp


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Santaclaws said:


> Are Blennys out and can you put in differnt types of shrimp or just one shrimp


My bad. Yea you can mix the Blenny's. And just the Banded Shrimp are bad, you can keep one Banded Shrimp, they'll go after the others. So if you want other shrimp better stay away from the Banded ones.


----------



## Santaclaws (Sep 20, 2011)

*Few more questions*

I have a list I will post it later now will a hermit crab bother shrimp and snails I read so many different things on the net so I am checking . Also do fish eat different foods. Also someone told me at LFS That I could cycle my tank by taking one of my 30 gal freshwater tanks thats cycled and slowly changing the waterto salt few days at a time that the tank would stay cycled is this true


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Santaclaws said:


> I have a list I will post it later now will a hermit crab bother shrimp and snails I read so many different things on the net so I am checking . Also do fish eat different foods. Also someone told me at LFS That I could cycle my tank by taking one of my 30 gal freshwater tanks thats cycled and slowly changing the waterto salt few days at a time that the tank would stay cycled is this true


 Freahwater bacteria are different than saltwater, you can't switch just by doing it slowly. The crabs can bother the snails, they want their shells, you could buy a bunch of small shells to leave in the tank so they can swap out. They molt and get bigger so in change need bigger shells. Fish food. Mysis Shrimp, Brine shrimp, Cyclopese. There are a few, try to stay away from flake. Spirulina algae is good.


----------

